# Bit torrent



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble with red arrow on bit torrent?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

It's been working perfectly for me.. I have to confess I don't exactly understand what you mean by 'red arrow', are you talking about the torrent not downloading and having a red icon next to it or something else?...


----------



## bowsher260 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep, every torrent has a red arrow beside it and doesnt download. Using utorrent now and same torrents working fine though. Must just be a bittorrent glitch.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

bowsher260 said:


> Yep, every torrent has a red arrow beside it and doesnt download. Using utorrent now and same torrents working fine though. Must just be a bittorrent glitch.


Yeah probably a software glitch or something.. Utorrent is the way to go imho, never given me any troubles, 5+ years using it.. on a side-note from one torrent user to another, you have forwarded your ports right? you can still download without forwarding them but the speeds won't be as good (just fyi) ..


----------

